# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Todays trip was minus one fisherman or we would have hit the 60 plus LGMouth C&R record. But over 30 were landed and it was a good trip on the fly. Weather was perfect as storms went north and south of us. The pic below shows the big hair bug about to be destroyed by a LGMouth. One Potomac Pike was hooked and got off real quick. Enjoy the pics.









































Great fishing today.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------

